# Doppelte Zahlung bei Paypal?



## eukni (23 Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab folgendes Problem:

nachdem ich vor einiger Zeit aus Versehen eine Zahlung bei Paypal doppelt durchgeführt hatte, habe ich eine Mahnung bekommen, die den Wert von 28 € für das gekauft Produkt auf 88 € erhöht. 
Diese Kosten sind a) durch die zweite Zahlung von 28 € zu erklären und b) durch diverse Mahnungen entstanden, die an meine alte Adresse gesendet wurden (lebe seit 18 Monaten in Österreich).

NUn hat mich heute die nette Rechtanwältin [ edit]  angrufen, und  eine schnelle Zahlung geraten, da sie sonst das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einleitet.

Kann mir jm. weiterhelfen, würde gerne wissen, wie ich rechtlich stehe!? 

Kann Paypal das doppelt ausgelegte Geld nicht einfach von dem damaligen Verkäufer zurückholen? Das wäre doch so easy! Oder muss ich das Geld vom verkäufer zurückfordern?
Muss ich tatsächlich die gesamten Mahnkosten tragen, auch wenn ich niemals eine Mahnung gesehen habe?

Sollte jm. eine Frage haben, nur zu...in jedem Fall danke schonmal für eure Hilfe :roll:

LG aus Wien,
EK.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Doppelte Zahlung bei Paypal?*

wieso hast du denn überhaupt mahnungen bekommen?
Du hast ein erworbenen Artikel doppelt bezahlt und bekommst noch Mahnungen?


----------



## eukni (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Doppelte Zahlung bei Paypal?*

Paypal streckt bei einer Zahlung über deren System das Geld ja quasi vor. 

ich hatte die erste Zahlung fälschlicherweise über mein alten, stillgelegtes Konto durchgeführt, dann aber, nachdem mir der Fehler aufgefallen ist, direkt über Kreditkarte hinterher überwiesen.

da Paypal nun zwei mal Geld vorgestreckt hat und nur einmal das Geld tatsächlich bekommen hat (von Mastercard), kam es zu den Mahnung wie oben geschildert =(


----------



## Dropper (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Doppelte Zahlung bei Paypal?*

Schildere Paypal diesen Vorfall. Hat Paypal die Zahlung vom alten Account nicht stoniert ? Du hättest dich direkt nach dem dir der Fehler aufgefallen ist, bei Paypal melden sollen. Ich glaube dann wäre das kein Problem gewesen. Ob die Zahlung jetzt noch rückgängig gemacht werden kann, bzw ohne Kosten für dich, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Die Mahnung würde ich persönlich nicht bezahlen.. erkläre dem Anwalt wie es war.. sollten sie weiter ihr Ziel verfolgen, Rechtliche Schritte einleiten zu wollen.. lass es sie tun.. du hast als Beweis immer noch die Zahlung die tatsächlich durchgeführt wurde, darauf verweisen...


----------



## varuna (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Doppelte Zahlung bei Paypal?*



eukni schrieb:


> Kann Paypal das doppelt ausgelegte Geld nicht einfach von dem damaligen Verkäufer zurückholen? Das wäre doch so easy!



Ich glaube PayPal hat nur einen gewissen Zeitraum zur Verfügung, gegen die Abbuchung Widerspruch einzulegen. Ist dieser verstrichen, können die das Geld nicht einfach so zurückbuchen. 

Ich denke auch, dass Du in diesem Fall am Besten fährst, wenn Du Dich direkt mit PayPal in Verbindung setzt, denen den Fall schilderst und gemeinsam mit ihnen eine Lösung suchst. 

Im Allgemeinen ist PayPal ja auch ein seriöser Zahlungsabwickler...

LG Varuna


----------



## Heiko (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Doppelte Zahlung bei Paypal?*



varuna schrieb:


> Im Allgemeinen ist PayPal ja auch ein seriöser Zahlungsabwickler...


...mit manchmal etwas seltsamen Ansichten...


----------



## Eniac (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Doppelte Zahlung bei Paypal?*

Ich empfehle das regelmässige Lesen von eBay Deutschland: Community - Foren - Bezahlung um mehr über die Seriösität dieses Zahlungsdienstleisters zu erfahren. Da lernt man das Gruseln...


Eniac


----------



## ImmerÄrger (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Doppelte Zahlung bei Paypal?*



varuna schrieb:


> Im Allgemeinen ist PayPal ja auch ein seriöser Zahlungsabwickler



Hast Du Fieber ? Lies man im Outbay.ch - Forum. Da wird einem richtig übel


----------



## webei (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: Doppelte Zahlung bei Paypal?*



ImmerÄrger schrieb:


> Hast Du Fieber ? Lies man im Outbay.ch - Forum. Da wird einem richtig übel



PayPal ist nicht sonderlich seriös. Wer gut Englisch kann, mag hier nachlesen, wie PayPal selbst im Heimatland USA Gesetze mit Füßen tritt:

Welcome to PayPalSucks.com, PayPal Lawsuit, PayPal Alternative, PayPal Complaints, Fraud & Evil behind the PayPal system!

In Europa ist PayPal überflüssig. Es gibt die SEPA Überweisung und die Möglichkeit mit EC oder Kreditkarte zu bezahlen. PayPals AGB strotzen nur so vor Unverschämtheiten und mit den willkürlichen Kontosperrungen bewegt sich PayPal in einer Grauzone hin zur Unterschlagung.

Gruß
webei


----------



## Heiko (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: Doppelte Zahlung bei Paypal?*

Für eine schnelle und sichere Abwicklung von Zahlungen ist Paypal ein Traum. Nur die Realität sieht halt manchmal anscheinend anders aus.


----------



## varuna (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: Doppelte Zahlung bei Paypal?*

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich finde es krass was ich hier zu lesen kriege!  Ich war echt immer davon überzeugt, dass PayPal wirklich zuverlässig und seriös ist! Ich bin schockiert und überlege mir mein PayPal-Konto kündigen!


----------



## jwBetrug (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Doppelte Zahlung bei Paypal?*

Bei mir wurden seit 2 Jahren mehfach und in 2009 zwei mal innerhalb von 1,5 Minuten Doppelzahlungen fuer eBay Kaeufe veranlasst. Jetzt sagt die Paypal Hotline, dass man daran arbeitet, das zu verhindern. Aber eine Hilfe, bei der Rueckerstattung gibt es nicht! Die Bankenaufsicht BAFIN ist nicht zustaendig, Luxemburg antwortet nicht. Da es sich um Betraege unter 10 EURO handelt hilft dir keiner! So ist systematischer Betrug moeglich, wenn z.B. ein Troyaner einen Datensatz abfaengt und erneut verschickt! Ein Millionen Geschaeft fuer alle Beteiligten, da mindestens Paypal und die Hausbank mit verdienen.


----------

